
Building the Machine – Organizational Design in Startups - prostoalex
http://tomtunguz.com/organizational-design/
======
stazz
I've been trying to find books or online courses to learn about scaling the
org structure of a startup and the phases it passes through. Can anyone
recommend anything?

